# Colorado Geese



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

Was able to hunt some geese in Colorado this weekend. Ended up having a great trip and bringing back some geese.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nicely done!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Is the small one to the left a cackler?


----------



## Joh Fredersen (Sep 24, 2013)

Good lookin' dog, too!


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I wish I knew of some spots in Utah to shoot resident geese with houses that close in the background! Good work.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> I wish I knew of some spots in Utah to shoot resident geese with houses that close in the background! Good work.


I know several less than 7 minutes from my front door like that, unfortunately the LDS church won't allow anyone to shoot on their farm property.


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

LostLouisianian said:


> I know several less than 7 minutes from my front door like that, unfortunately the LDS church won't allow anyone to shoot on their farm property.


Thats why those geese are there. I have tried for years. Thye used to have soem property you could buy a permit to hunt for $300. But a guide service bought it out for $30,000 the last time I heard.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

sweet!! tell craig those DSD's look good!


----------



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

goosefreak said:


> sweet!! tell craig those DSD's look good!


Oh he knows! He is very proud of his setup. I'm sure he also text you and told you he has now killed geese in 4 different states this year.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

robiland said:


> Thats why those geese are there. I have tried for years. Thye used to have soem property you could buy a permit to hunt for $300. But a guide service bought it out for $30,000 the last time I heard.


What's good for the goose is good for the grifter.


----------

